
Brad Feld's Blog has been down for a week plus? - dell9000
http://www.feld.com/blog/
======
feverishaaron
from @bfeld: taking a two week blogging break. maybe the ddos attack will end
/ my new config will be up by then. about 3 hours ago from twhirl

<http://twitter.com/bfeld/status/1022091755>

------
there
is this like if a tree falls in a forest and no one cares, does it make a
sound?

~~~
The_Sponge
If a blog falls in a blogosphere...

